# pkg version and pkg upgrade



## spomerg (Aug 15, 2019)

If I run `pkg version` and get this output:


```
# pkg version -l '<' 
libevent-2.1.10                    <
mysql55-client-5.5.62_2            <
mysql55-server-5.5.62_2            <
protobuf-3.7.1,1                   <
sqlite3-3.28.0                     <
```

Shouldn't running `pkg upgrade` also indicate that these packages need to be upgraded?


```
# pkg upgrade --dry-run
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01    
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.5MB/s    00:01    
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 31742 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (101 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (101 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```

I just recently switched from installing software via ports collection to binary pkg installs. Probably did something wrong or didn't do something I needed to do?


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 16, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with the generated report. It summarizes correctly the installed  versions of packages. You have changed from ports to packages, that means there is a ports tree and/or ports index file present on the system. From pkg-version(8):


> DESCRIPTION
> ...
> The database of available packages    and versions to    compare    against    the
> installed packages    may be chosen by specifying one    of -P, -R or *-I*    or by
> ...



By default the "quarterly" pkg repository is set to install remote packages in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf.

i.e. libevent-2.1.10, the  "latest" (same as port) pkg repository version is libevent-2.1.11. Because of the discrepancy between "quarterly" and port version you get *<*.

Invoke `pkg version -Rl '<'` to check against remote "quarterly" repository.

Or, if you wish to install current packages, you can change the pkg repository to "latest". How to in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2019)

I typically use `pkg version -vRL=`. This also shows orphaned packages (?) and packages that are ahead (>).


----------

